# My Zydex Pro Rip/ Anavar Cycle



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi

Going to keep a short log of my 5 week oral cycle on Zydex.

I have on hand Zydex Pro Rip which is a blend of Anavar(25mg) & Winstrol(25mg) in capsule form. The tablets are dosed at 50mg.

I also have Zydex Anavar only (25mg).

My plan is to cycle between the two. So im going to be doing 50mg Anavar, then following day do the Pro Rip(anavar & winstrol) and keep alternating between the two.

So it works out in a week as follows:

Monday: Zydex Pro Rip (anavar & winstrol 50mg)

Tuesday: Zydex Anavar only (25mg x2)

Wednesday: Zydex Pro Rip (anavar & winstrol 50mg)

Thursday: Zydex Anavar only (25mg x2)

Friday: Zydex Pro Rip (anavar & winstrol 50mg)

Saturday: Zydex Anavar only (25mg x2)

Sunday: Zydex Anavar only (25mg x2)

After 5 weeks cycle, PCT as follows:

Nolva - 20/20/20

Clomid - 50/50/25/25

Im not doing test as i have had bad acne on my back before on a cycle so am avoiding it this time round, as im preety much cleared up now & dont want to go down that road again.

My objective on this cycle is to bulk up a little while putting on quality lean muscle & enhance my workouts. Prior to starting this today, i was on Zydex Pro Mass which is a Dianabol/Anadrol blend. i had to stop it after 6 days use due to severe stomach bloat. After 3 days non use (to clear my system up a little) i am now starting the anavar course, then will PCT accordingly.

My stats:

5.11 height

11.5 stones.

Im eating 5x day, typical diet as follows:

8am - 3 weetabix with milk.

9am - 3 egg whites with peanut butter toast.

9.30am Protein shake.

10.30am - fruit - banana, apple, orange, nuts, seed.

12.00pm - Lunch - rice, chicken and salad.

2.30pm - chicken roll.

5pm - protein shake.

7.30pm - dinner - mash potatoes, turkey or chicken, brocli, carrots

plenty of water in between all day.

Wokout schedule as follows:

Monday - abs

Tuesday - Chest & Triceps

Wednesday - Legs (upper) & foreams

THursday - Shoulders & biceps

Friday - abs

Sat - Rest

Sun - Back & calves


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good luck, used their Pro-Mass and got great gains over 6 weeks


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like a plan, you'll love the Zydek gear mate used that pro-rip myself and loved it


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

cheers tom, i would have liked to stay on the pro mass, but had to call it a day after 6 days due to the bloat. i could have used something like aromasin to combat the bloat, but i found the pro mass also killed off my appetite big time so i decided to call it a day.

mattc did you find the pro rip dried you out, because of the winstrol in it?

also do you guys think my PCT looks ok?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I`ll see how this goes as im currently on week 6 of 600mg per week test e cycle . Used Sdrol as a kickstarter for 4 weeks and going to run the pro rip from week 12 for 4 weeks. Then onto PCT.

Hope it goes well Vik2001


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 1 i did 50mg pro rip

Day 2 i did 25mg anavar in morning and will take another 25mg before workout.

I did notice today a funny feeling in the side of my back. I know the pro rip can give harsh back pumps but i would have thought its to early for that to start. Also another reason im alternating between zydez pro rip and the zydex anavar .

Also my appetite has come back after stopping the pro mass which i last took 5 days ago. That really killed of my appetite


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 4 not noticed much so far, how long does anavar take to kick in?

i may increase the dosage by 25mg


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 8 - noticed i been getting real strong ejaculation when im cumming after sex. i dont know if this is the cause of the anavar if its increases testerone in anyway, not sure reason why - but feels like im cumming for ages lol.

weight has gone up slightly now to 11.8 stones also. am also leaning out a little. all in all feel preety good, im hoping to smash it up in the gym this week.


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 14 today on the oral cycle of this stuff. i changed the way im taking it.

i take 1x50mg Prorip tab in morning, and mid afternoon im taking 1x25mg anavar.

my weight has hit 12 stones this morning also, so this gear is helping to put on some weight also. i am eating and getting calories in me also.

ive added a day of boxing cardio to my workouts, to help my shift some stubborn stomach fat, as i want my 6pac showing.


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Keep updating your progress... I have got Zydex Var and am taking 75mg per day for 7 weeks. On day 9 currently noticing good hardness and strength is up.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

looking forward to running the pro rip soon myself


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

1 week tilli start my tbol cycle


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

the only thing i say about pro rip is sometimes on the odd occasion i feel dry after taking it, as in thirsty.

no real achy joints either.

im doing my workout as follows from tomorrow:

Monday - 15 min cardio \ abs

Tuesday - Chest & Biceps

Wednesday - Legs & Foreams

THursday - 15 min cardio \ abs

Friday - Shoulders & Triceps

Sat - 30 min cardio

Sun - Back & Calves


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

nothing really to report apart from i noticed i staarted getting a dull ache in middle of my chest,, any ideas what it could be?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

vik2001 said:


> nothing really to report apart from i noticed i staarted getting a dull ache in middle of my chest,, any ideas what it could be?


Aids


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

vik2001 said:


> nothing really to report apart from i noticed i staarted getting a dull ache in middle of my chest,, any ideas what it could be?


No increased pumps or strength?


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

no im not noticing any increased pumps. i dont think this gear is working and im coming up to the end of the 3rd week on it.

i think i would have been in the same shape i am without it. going to try it for another week, if still nothing im going to end it. feel bit dissapointed


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You should have experienced pumps and strength gain by now. Hope it's not bunk as I have a pot of pro-rip myself. Are you able to post pics of your gear?


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

the gear is from a reliable source. i know its legit zydex gear as i got zydex pro mass before, which worked after 3 days (though i stopped that due to major water bloat)

there in capsule form and had the legit hologram on it etc. dont think u can get any fake zydex gear, as they fairly new company.

maybe its just not dosed right. meaning it maybe more winnie than var in it.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lots of people loving it round here. My training partner has leaned up nicely and more vascular now.

I would say its more diet/training probably the issue and expectations. 3 weeks is not a great deal of time especially if high body fat. If over 12% wasting time IMO to see the real benefits.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Also quite a low dose your taking bro


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> 1 week tilli start my tbol cycle


Will u make a thread m8?

If I were to do a cycle I think tbol would be my choice so I'd like to see how u get on :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Will u make a thread m8?
> 
> If I were to do a cycle I think tbol would be my choice so I'd like to see how u get on :beer:


Starting Monday


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Oscars said:


> Also quite a low dose your taking bro


This. Very low dose your taking mate? One the day you take 25mg var 25mg winny that's almost a female dose? The 50mg pro rip tabs are 25mg of var and winny and some days you take one of these? Low dose, you also mentioned you put on some weight but a few days after you say it's not working. Up dose and cals and I think you may be more pleased bud.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the drug equivalent of walking on a treadmill for half and hour and complaining you are skinny


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks guys i upd the dose. my BF is 14%, im preety lean everywhere apart from stomach, where im piling on the cals thats where most of it is going.

does anavar work best with only low BF??


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

vik2001 said:


> thanks guys i upd the dose. my BF is 14%, im preety lean everywhere apart from stomach, where im piling on the cals thats where most of it is going.
> 
> does anavar work best with only low BF??


Hows it going on the pro rip cycle? I'm taking 4 tablets a day so 100mg of winstrol and 100mg of anavar, will be doing this for up to 8 weeks I think.


----------

